# Best fitting boots for flow bindings?



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

tsoupac said:


> so i'm getting new boots and bindings but I decided to go with choosing the boot first, finding a comfortable one and then picking the bindings based on that. i tried on the Vans Aura and they fit pretty well and i'm looking to try the double boa. i've had my eyes on the flow nxt's. i was wondering if anyone had any experience with these boots because I heard Vans tend to be on the bulkier side and Flows usually work best with a narrow heel.
> 
> Thanks guys


Love my low profile Salomon F3, allows me to downsize to a medium binding which is great.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Check out some of the Flow boots. They all work great with their bindings. Had Salomon Factions last season which fit them alright. Bought Flow Rivals for this season and they seem to fit a lot better in my nxt-at's.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Flow makes really good boots and you know they will fit the binding perfectly. Try all the Flows first. That said, having a boot that fits correctly is even more important when using Flow bindings then with 2 strap bindings. Get what ever boot fits your foot best. If there is some interference in the heel you can trim it down. Another thing to think about is that the new style strap Flow released last year doesn't work great with some boots because of the shape of the toe area. Just something to watch for.

I ride Flow NX2-SE's with Flow Hylite double boa boots. Work great. My previous set up was Salomon F20s with Flow NXT-ATSE. They worked good together


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I had Van Mantera's if I recall the name correctly with Flow's, NOT the new upgraded Flows but 2010 NXT SE's with the I-Strap. 

The boot fit but it was very tight in the heel cup. 

I now have K2's with last years redesigned Flows and don't have that issue.
Is it possible to try the boot and binding out at the same store so you can buy them together or at least make sure they work together.


----------

